# Which aires book for france do you all use



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

There seem to be a few on the market and I am not sure which to buy. Can you help? thanks Prudence x


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Vicarious Books - All the Aires is the only one I know of in English - if you french is OK, then Le Monde would be my choice.

Carol

I have them all, as they do give different aires surprisingly.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, Thats what I will buy then. Regards Suzanne


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

le Guide officiel Aires de Services Camping Car. and use the Camping car infos USB stick.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't rule out Camperstops Europe, 7400 motorhome stops listed.
Bd..


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Camperstops Europe is the one some people showed us when we we in Lacanau the other week. It is for next year probably so is it worth waiting until the 2014 version out. Thanks Suzanne


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Campingcars Infos USB for me every time - mostly because it shows details of hundreds of remote and less facilitised aires as well as the more popular fully serviced aires.

Being in French isn't an issue - pretty easy to work out.


----------



## RabnSueH (Aug 29, 2013)

All the Aires in France (in English) is nearly £50 to buy

anyone got one i can borrow? haha :wink:


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

"All the Aires in France (in English) is nearly £50 to buy"


£21.99 including map, to be precise !

Keith.


----------



## RabnSueH (Aug 29, 2013)

Keith...this is where i looked...£46.99 and that's used!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Aires-F...=1-1&keywords=vicarious+books+aires+in+France


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I use the All the aires book but less and less now. Its a great guide if you dont have a laptop but without doubt as Tony has mentioned www.campingcar-infos.com is by far the best resource of Aires and as Tony says other more obscure (wild camping) spots. There are over 16000 stopovers. USB stick to use offline is I think €8 and the POI for the sat nav are free!

Its so easy to get online in France now I tend to use the online up to date version as much as possible (again free) and google translate it. To be fair this can be a right faff though on a dodgy connection like I am on now in Ardeche.

Spent an hour and a half planning the next few stops. None of them were in the book I might add.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We use campingcars-info and agree with all other comments. We back that up with the Guide National des aires, published by the Monde du Camping Car magazine. Unless you have no French, they're both way better in my view than All (sic) The Aires.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wish you lot would stop suggesting gizmos, always costs me :roll:

Just ordered the usb stick.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/USB.php

Dead easy to spend money :wink:

tony


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

RabnSueHiggs said:


> Keith...this is where i looked...£46.99 and that's used!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Aires-F...=1-1&keywords=vicarious+books+aires+in+France


Hi

Keith's right it around £20 brand new, the one on amazon is also the 2nd edition, the current one is the 4th edition.

Lee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Wish you lot would stop suggesting gizmos, always costs me :roll:
> 
> Just ordered the usb stick.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a wifi antenna from Addies www.motorhomewifi.com and you can access the real thing in France now for free! See. You will have to spend some more dosh now!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Got one :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Got one :lol:
> 
> tony


Fully armed and ready to go then!

I spend ages looking at Aires and wild spots. Been doing it tonight in the Ardeche. Using CC infos (online) and google streetview.

So far touch wood on this trip (6 weeks now) we havent stayed anywhere rubbish. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail!!!! Now watch me turf up at a gypsie camp tomorrow.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanted the dongle because swmbo limits my on line usage on hols. :lol: :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------

